# Effacer historique google



## spitfire378 (13 Février 2005)

Salut, j'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'effacer l'historique de google sur safari? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## ericgatt (13 Février 2005)

clique a gauche sur la loupe il y a un menu deroulant qui te propose de le faire 
bye


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2005)

Si c'est le remplissage que fait google en fonction de ce que tu as déjà demandé qui te pose problème, tu as un réglage dans les préférences de safari dans  l'onglet remplissage auto.

Soit tu désactives le remplissage auto (mais c'est général),
soit tu clique sur modifier...
et tu effaces dans la fenêtre les sites (et google par exemple) sur lesquels tu veux que ces remplissages par défaut soient effacés


----------



## spitfire378 (14 Février 2005)

Merci beaucoup c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait. Salouté


----------

